# Electronic firecracker how to.....finally



## Shock (Apr 14, 2012)

This is the electronic schematic and explanation of the circuit.
The IC ( integrated circuit) is a kd-5601 OSH Sequence 6 LED IC manufactured by Kwaida. After doing some surfing... It appears that this chip is manufactured in China, thus it would have to be bought from a Chinese source. Good news they are cheap...http://www.ic-on-line.cn/view_download.php?id=1628551&file=0315\kd5601_1736429.pdf

The remaining components are basic and should be available at Radioshack, Digikey (http://www.digikey.com/ ), Allied Electronics (http://www.alliedelec.com/?gclid=CML3rPSN4q8CFQhN4AoduR9iCA)

The schematic does not show the pin out or how to wire IC 5601, maybe someone can figure this out for us... 

After doing some research, it appears that the circuit is very similar to the circuit used in "throw away" cameras to trigger the flash... it also has similarities to an " Fire work electronic ignition circuit" This circuit looks to be somewhat basic and fairly easy to wire up. At first I thought the circuit was based on a circuit known as a Super Joule Thief, very interesting circuit with unlimited possibilities, look it up. This circuits outputs control 3 different colored LED's instead of just having a bare wire spark gap, as I previously though, making it much safer. Anyway here is the explanation (not my original work, so bear with it)

The Secure electronic firecracker circuit is as shown in the figure. ICl is the KD-5601 integrated circuit which can issues the sound of firecracker. When you using the match to fire the electronic firecracker, the match's light acts on the photoresistor RG to let the resistance decreases rapidly, the transistor VTl gets into the conduction state, ICl starts to work because the positive pulse. The output signal of ICl is magnified by the composite pipe which is composed of the transistor VT2, VT3, and it promotes the loud speaker BL to send out the sound of firecracker. At the same time, three different colors of light-emitting diode LEDl ~ LED3 turn on too, and the light spreads to the top of the glass tube by the optical fiber. After a few seconds, the circuit automatically stops working. When you are debugging and change the resistance of the potentiometer RP to make the photoresistor RG has no light, the ICl stops working, IC1 works if there is 
light irradiation. You can adjust the resistor R4 to make the LED flashes with the sound of firecracker. Also if you adjust R5～R7, you can change the brightness of LED1 and LED3.

The schematic:
[ame][/ame]


----------



## Shock (Apr 14, 2012)

After watching this video on youtube 




I have come to the conclusion that the 3 LED colors may possibly be:
All Super Bright, White, Blue, and Red.


----------

